# We have a date.......



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Well actually quite a few dates but the most important one is for Matching Panel    

*9th May*

This is also DH's 40th Birthday so hopefully we will be celebrating big time.

All being well, intros will be 21st May but we have sooooooo much to do before then. We will get the report next week as our SW is off on holiday for 2 weeks but the Manager doesn't want to delay things anymore.

I can't put into words how happy and excited we are but also scared and emotional.

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

woo hoo, you're on your way OT    what a day it'll be
so pleased for you 

kj x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

OT

Fantastic news.  What a great celebration you will have that day.  Looking forward to hearing the updates during your intros - roll on 21st May.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

OT

I am over the moon for you ............... what a birthday pressie!

 

M J
xxx

PS i edited your post to fix it so the "9th may" showed in big letters like you wanted it too


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

great news!!! great birthday pressie


lots of love camly xxx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

That's wonderful news OT.  I'm so happy for you and your DH.  What a great birthday present eh?   

  

xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Old timmer, that is fab news.

made up for you both and what a prezzie


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Thats lovely news Old Timer!

How exciting...not surprised you feeling emotional!

Hope the wait goes quickly


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Great news OT!

Julia x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Wooooooohooooooo!!!
such exciting news OT, enjoy it....the wait can be frustrating but boy the build up si worth it...

HHHxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations!!  

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Old Timer!!

What fab news ...
I have followed your story from DE IVF days and I'm so pleased that things have moved on so successfully for you and you now have a date to meet your new family. Hopefully I'll be following in your footsteps in the not too distant future!!

Keep us posted on how the Intros go - I am so excited for you.

Lots of Love
Crusoe
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages.

MJ, I'm not very good at doing the big coloured writing - thanks for sorting it!

Crusoe, have been looking out for your posts, hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Love
OT x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Conratulations ot enjoy every moment.
Wigantwo


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Great news OT  

We went to matching panel on 9th May for DD (3 years ago) which coincided with Bro-in-laws birthday, and this time round, we're there again on the 8th, so hopefully it'll be a very lucky and happy time for both of us!!!


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

How exciting Old Timer!!!  

Double Wammy of a celebration  

xxxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news OT

PBMx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

All change! 

Our SWs Manager has decided she isn't happy with rushing the reports and so we are now going to panel on the 23rd May instead.

Still no photo!  Will be in post tomorrow and apparently has been emailed to me but no sign of it.

If nothing else, work will be happy to get an extra 2 weeks out of me.

OT x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Fab news OT 

Laine xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

OT,
Sorry to hear about the delay I hope time passes quickly for you.
Love JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

OT

Sorry your matching panel has been put back   

 

M J
xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Awww, OT, so sorry to read that.  

23rd is still a lucky day (our DD was placed on 23rd May!), so please try to stay positive  

Just think, if nothing else, it's 2 weeks extra wage to spend on new arrival.
And when the photo comes, it'll be even more precious.

 x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks ladies.

Ever, that was one of the positives I thought of!  Also, its my Dad's 60th birthday on the 23rd so it will still be special.

In some ways it may be better as intros and moving in will be while my parents are in Canada, so though I'll miss them and won't have the phone support at least they will be occupied and when they get home they can meet him without having any other delays.


Love 
OT x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

OT sorry to hear about the delay keep thinking positive and cherish the first photo of your child and shopping always helps.
Wigantwo


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

We had a photo arrive on Saturday and he is SO CUTE!!!  Should have some more in the post tomorrow.

It was quite an emotional moment 'seeing' him for the first time, DH started crying which started me off so we just should having a cuddle and a cry together.

In the next week I have to make appointments to see the medical advisor and nursery (he wont be going after this week) and start chatting to FC about him.  So much to get done and all being well he will be home mid June - though that seems like ages away at the moment!

Love
OT x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

such excitement OT.......treasure those photos - you will pore over them until you have the real thing in your arms!!
HHH


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

OT,

Aww lovely to hear that you have photos... enjoy  

Laine x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry to hear about panel being delayed, frustrating but like you say perhaps it works better for you like this...
how fab to get your photo, such an amazing moment  i cant remember how old he is, remind me  
looks like maybe we'll both be bringing little boys home in june 

kj x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi OT, great news about your match, sorry to hear of the delay with panel, very frustrating but more time for shopping for cute things for your CUTE little fella...I had a smile about your DH having a cry, it was my DH that was crying when we got the pics through of our two!!!
Can't wait to hear all about him and your preparations...which we found so much fun too.
Viva
X


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Aaawwww, thanks for the messages.  

KJ, he is just 2 and very cute!  Into everything and can be stubborn - he hasn't met me yet!  We have been told moving in will either be Friday 13th or Monday 16th June, we are hoping for the 13th.

I had a long chat with FC last night and found out loads about him which was really good.  He is registered at my GPs so that will make things easier and the HV should stay the same.  FC is so annoyed at how long things are taking, so are we , but there is nothing anyone can do.  She only lives about 2 miles away from us.

Got to phone the medical advisor tomorrow to arrange a meeting.

Love
OT x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi OT

Exciting times for you   Enjoy every minute

Lynn xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI

A quick update....

We have now seen the medical advisor, nothing to worry about as far as she is concerned.  We had spoken to FC the night before so were able to update her on the minor issues she had raised in December.  Today I went to the nursery he is currently at and had a chat with them.  They said he is a lovely little boy, enjoys socialising, playing outside and painting/sticking.  He has come on in leaps and bounds and they said he is a different child to the angry 18month old they first met, they described him as an average 2 yr old, a bit brighter than a lot of the others they have.

The FC said they were having the 'Goodbye' visit today with BM which she wasn't looking forward to.  She said littlie would be fine, last time he saw them - 6 weeks ago- he didn't really know who they were and there were no problems leaving or with his sleep afterwards.

Tomorrow we go almost shopping!  We are going to test out the buggy etc and then decide what we want to have 'put by' for after panel.  Excited but still cautious....

Love
OT x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations OT!!

   

Very very happy for you! know what u mean about having lots to do before though before matching panel we hit those shops hard!!

love

Dawn

xxx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic news Congratulations!!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi OT, just spotted this.  You know I am with you every step of the way but I just wanted to add my support here.  

We have one colour photocopied photo of our littlie and I regularly get it out and sob over it with happiness    Getting a bit creased now    We don't get other photos and video until after matching panel on 20th of May -


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i laminated my first photo of my ds as i carried it everywhere with me and it started getting creased (plus the tear stains didn't show)   

pam xx


----------

